# My Betta



## Allie72 (Dec 22, 2008)

Here are some pix of my Betta I have right now. :fun:
1. Red dragon halfmoon betta, Zeus
2. Mutli half moon betta, Romeo
3. Multi Half moon female, Blossom
more in thread....
Here's my photobucket album with Gracie and Romeo's month old babies
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v337/allie72/Cichlid profiles/Betta/


----------



## Allie72 (Dec 22, 2008)

more shots....
Turquoise metallic pair, half moon rose tails
1. female Gracie
2. Male Kingston
3. My last cup betta, Rubin a male crowntail blue with red wash.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice Bettas!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Allie72,

Beautiful Bettas.

WFF


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice Pictures.


----------



## Allie72 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys...I love all my fish and taking photos.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

I really like your Red dragon halfmoon betta, Zeus


----------



## Allie72 (Dec 22, 2008)

TTTT said:


> I really like your Red dragon halfmoon betta, Zeus


Thanks...he was bred right here in NS by a betta buddy. I got a sis sib to go with him but he killed her in the breeder tank. 
Their parents were from Thailand tho.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, those are all beautiful betas! Nice picture taking.


----------

